# Marilyn, Grandest Of Earth Women



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem dedicated to Marilyn Monroe, not in an attempt to honor her for there is little if any my words may bring to her of such grandeur but to express those feelings which she inspires on to her ever faithful fan, not even born at the time of her death. 

Dear Marilyn 
was there really ever such a one 
as thee amongst us? 
Could it have been so that a humanly 
seraph of magnificence 
extraordinaire came to be? 
For divinity falls shy of thee forever 
adorable lady as thine grandeur 
in all sense derived not from 
that which could be confined 
by camera or ogle but cache embracing
soul in thee so precious yet unvalued 
by common spectator blinded 
in thine beauty of flesh 
though it was but a part of thee 

Dear Marilyn 
angel ye be but not of heavenly creation 
for ye be of humane generosity 
shining from thine inner 
as light to bring beauty 
to ye features so lovely 
but elevated beyond to the eternal 
as ye who delivered so truly 

Dear Marilyn
many see merely actress of silver screen 
when ye was great for which be known 
only to those of sensitivity 
yet multitudes from thine image created 
symbol of sexuality or deity of the same 
yet it was ye who was above in being woman 
of purest emotional nature 
which like rose lasted but time ever 
so brief yet eternal to us 

Dear Marilyn 
titles were given on to ye 
of most coarse variety 
proclaiming ye film star 
yet it be ye who rise above 
these words which when heaved 
upon others serve as accolade 
yet to thee are but trivial 
in greatness that will forever be 
of those who understood the one in thee


----------

